# Old 'Greenie' Sideplate Removal



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Daughter has a Curado 200B which hasn't been opened and cleaned for a number of years. Was cleaning our reels this week so added hers to the pile but couldn't get the side plate to budge. I put some Kano Kroil on it a couple hours ago but so far nothing -- doubt the oil will penetrate to the threads underneath.
Any suggestions for things to try? I thought about removing the right side plate and gears then soaking the whole thing in a water/simple green solution but didn't know if that would be a good idea. However, the screw holding the handle nut cover on is corroded as well........so another challenge.

Appreciate your ideas.......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*reel repair*



Hooked said:


> Daughter has a Curado 200B which hasn't been opened and cleaned for a number of years. Was cleaning our reels this week so added hers to the pile but couldn't get the side plate to budge. I put some Kano Kroil on it a couple hours ago but so far nothing -- doubt the oil will penetrate to the threads underneath.
> Any suggestions for things to try? I thought about removing the right side plate and gears then soaking the whole thing in a water/simple green solution but didn't know if that would be a good idea. However, the screw holding the handle nut cover on is corroded as well........so another challenge.
> 
> Appreciate your ideas.......


Mix 1/3 clr, 1/3 simple green, and 1/3 water and run in a heated ultra sonic cleaner


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Some have had luck dipping the side in boiling water over and over to loosen up the salt build up.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Dan Thorburn said:


> Some have had luck dipping the side in boiling water over and over to loosen up the salt build up.


Also sometimes freezing and then flash boiling it will help to loosen em up...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*This Might Work...*

Haven't had one stuck since I started greasing the brake case threads, but you might try this: The brake case threads, which are what is stuck, are right next to the gap between the left side of the spool and the frame. If you loosen the cast control cap all the way, or take it off, you can move the spool to the right just a bit. Try spraying penetrant or oil, or hot water, or whatever you choose through that gap, all the way around the perimeter. Let the reel sit on its left side to soak the penetrant in. Repeat as needed.

Let us know how all these ideas work! Good luck...


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

There should be grease on the brake case threads after each service with these reels.


----------



## Basswhippa (Oct 15, 2012)

Us freshwater guys don't have these problems much, but I'll have to say, you all are the best. Great advice here.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I'll start with loosening the spool and penetrating oil. It'll be next week before I try it since she'll probably be using it over the weekend.
Surprisingly, after removing and cleaning the bearing in the right side plate it casts very well considering it hasn't been cleaned/oiled for at least three years.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Well, having poured a considerable amount of penetrating oil in the side Saturday morning it's still stuck. Next up is the CLR/Simple Green/water mixture in the ultra sonic cleaner.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks to ya'lls help I got the side plate off today. After soaking in Kano Kroil for a few days without success I tried the sonic cleaner suggestion. No CLR so half and half water/Simple Green. After several cycles I applied some torque with a pair of pliers and it broke loose.

Appreciate the help guys.

For the screw holding the cap on the handle nut I eventually cut the plastic cap off and got the screw out with a pair a pliers. Fortunately, Serious Tackle reel repair guy had the parts I needed so all is good on the old 'greenie'.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

WTG now don't wait 3 years to clean it again..lol


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

Good on 'ya!


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Real Reel Cleaning*

If you only use the reel every three years, what's the problem with only cleaning it every 3 years? Hopefully the cleaning occurs just after the once in 3 year fishing event!!!!!


----------



## CoralSeas (May 2, 2012)

steverino said:


> If you only use the reel every three years, what's the problem with only cleaning it every 3 years? Hopefully the cleaning occurs just after the once in 3 year fishing event!!!!!


Well, the trouble with that is any salt in the reel (yes, even after one use) then has 3 years to do its worst. More than enough time to destroy anything.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Long story on the reel not being cleaned. She does use it quite a lot.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Remember to grease the threads on that side plate before you reassemble. Took me far too long to learn that lesson...

Well done getting it apart. High probability the screw holes on the Turnkey Dial were damaged during all this effort - recommend you take that side plate apart and inspect them. (Part number 1510) When that part breaks, the whole sideplate can come apart. Not a pretty sight if you're in or on the water...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Remember to grease the threads on that side plate before you reassemble. Took me far too long to learn that lesson...
> 
> Well done getting it apart.  High probability the screw holes on the Turnkey Dial were damaged during all this effort - recommend you take that side plate apart and inspect them. (Part number 1510) When that part breaks, the whole sideplate can come apart. Not a pretty sight if you're in or on the water...


Thanks for the added suggestion. I'll check that while cleaning it up. Haven't got to that part yet as I'm working on her Citica -- which is fine just a little tune-up........thankfully. lol

I, too, started greasing the threads on the side plates recently, for the same reason as you.


----------

